# Calendar Pics of Kids and Dogs



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

This thread will be for kids and pups/dogs only, please include the state you live in and the dogs name, the child's name is optional. The pics need to be as large as you can post, just in case I need to crop or resize. Thank you all for you participation. I will have this thread open until the end of Oct. then I will put it together and the calendars will be for sale. If you have seasonal pics those would be good as well.

Also please put the dogs breed. 

Hugs to all 

p.s. If I need a larger size you all can send them to my e-mail addy, [email protected].


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Do you still have the ones I already sent you?
Anywyas here are a few more 
Bc Canada 
American Bullys
Donovan and Caddi








Donovan and Luna








Dante and Luna and Spider


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

yes I do Angel, I have a few from others as well, no need to send those again


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

If you use one of my pictures I can email you the picture so you have a better wuaility picture.

Justin and Spock APBT









baby butts Justin Venom, Kracken, and Spock









Justin and Venom follow the leader


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol Lisa, I love the butt pic


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> lol Lisa, I love the butt pic


lol that should be the cover of the calendar or december


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

This is one of my all time favorite pics of my boys 
Dosia (APBT) and Bradley










Tomorrow is bath day so we'll be taking more pics for you tomorrow


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

North Carolina

Akasha (AmBully) and Tyler - Plottinz thingz

























Mya (Pit mix) and Tyler









I'm gonna try to get some themed pictures too. Tyler has some holiday outfits that I can dig up.

I can also email the original of those pics, they are huge! lol
argh... I've had to edit this thing like 4 times cause I kept forgetting the tags lol

Here's my failed attempts at a posed pictures...



























That first one is rotated, PB is just being slow.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

lol no worries, I need to put my e-mail addy in the thread, let me do that now, if I do need a larger size I will let you all know


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

JAYDA & BELLA
Boston, Massachusetts
'Pit bull" is a generic term so you can just list her as that but she is more pitterstaff than anything 

If any pics make it Tye this pic is the one!!! The way Bella is posing in this picture is a riot and my favorite picture EVA!! LOL!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Shanon please read the thread, I need dogs name and state you are in please. childs name is optional. Is a great pic though, these all are


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Two of the HARDEST subjects to keep sitting still for a picture lol

All from Massachusetts

Gargamel and Miracle

















Gargamel and Armani









Gargamel and Layla

















Gargamel and Marcus

















Gargamel and Kareemah


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Amy same thing, state and name of dog, granted I know Mel's name but still, those are awesome and chilrens names are optional


----------



## stonerreakinhavok (May 22, 2011)

ames i love the last picture mels like hey are you done with that yet? i want it hurryyyyyy.


----------



## Blue_Nose_Bella (Jan 16, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> Shanon please read the thread, I need dogs name and state you are in please. childs name is optional. Is a great pic though, these all are


UGH! I know tye......my computer is acting up and I am trying to edit but can't! Give me a few lol! I am on my phone now


----------



## Celestial88 (Mar 14, 2011)

Alice, American Pit Bull Terrier (Mix since she is a shelter dog)
I got permission for the kids to be posted, but didn't think about asking if it was okay for names... Oops.
Anderson,California.
I can provide larger if needed, this is Photobucket's limit








































































Sorry about the fuzziness, I had really bad lighting. :/


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

I added some failed attempts onto my first post lol


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thank you all. Amy thank you for fixing yours and Shanon no worries, you can fix it whenever


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

Ashes and Noah
APBT
LA,CA


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Ahses, where have you been is awesome to see ya, great pic


----------



## ashes (Jul 7, 2010)

I come in and check around once in awhile but I've been busy this summer with work and school :/


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Freakin cool, is good to see ya back, thanks for addin the pic  Hugs


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Georgia, Caesar, GSD with Jack









Georgia, Caesar, GSD with Jack









Georgia, Keira, APBT with Brianna









Georgia, Keira, APBT with Brianna









Georgia, Keira, APBT with Brianna and Jack









Georgia, Keira, APBT with Brianna









Georgia, Keira, APBT with Jack

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

MT you ROCK, these are awesome


----------



## kodiakgirl (May 9, 2009)

Here's some of the good ones I have, hopefully more to come if the weather is nice this weekend. 

Alexandria and baby Sophie










Alexandria and Sophie @ 8 weeks old










Alexandria, Timmy, and Sophie's brothers and sisters @ about 6 weeks old










Alexandria, Timmy, and Bullet










Alexandria & Bullet










Josiah and Sophie










Timmy, Bullet, Sophie, and Alexandria










Cocoa and Bullet, sled dogs! Pulling our friends daughter with Misha the weiner dog










Alexandria & Sophie taking an afternoon nap










Timmy with Bullet and Sophie










Timmy with one of Sophie's sisters


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

apbtmom76 said:


> MT you ROCK, these are awesome


Thanks  
My kids are awesome with those dogs, and vice versa.... :woof:


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

great pics Kodiakgirl, love Sophiies soft face. And MT, that is a wonderful thing, keep 'em comin all


----------



## Mach0 (Mar 28, 2010)

Adrianna and Blue ( ambully) CT


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

awwwww Freddie, look at her, she is getting so big,  Thanks


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Taken in Fl but we're from TX. Pimp and Jakob JR Handlers winner. APBT









Destiny and Jakob. TX APBT









Destiny APBT TX









Pimp and Jakob loves. APBT TX









And I know I have more! Must DIG!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

OMG Shona thesea re awesome, thanks so much girl  i wanna see you in the chicks with pits calendar too with ya sexy self


----------



## pitbullgirl22 (Jul 27, 2008)

Ha Tye I'll have to have someone take some. lol


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Tye I left this full size, but if you choose to use any let me know and I have the originals, I just don't want to post a bunch of huge ones. If you want to use one just let me know if you need a bigger one. 
California
Xena American Pit Bull Terrier and Sherlene









Snoop UKC American Pit Bull Terrier and Sherelene









Crixus American Pit Bull Terrier and Sherelene









Xena American Pit Bull Terrier and Sherlene









Snoop UKC American Pit Bull Terrier and Sherelene









Bumble Bee UKC American Pit Bull Terrier with Aimee and Sherlene


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

We took these pics just for you today Tye


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Aww Bradley looks so cute with his hair cut!  Tye I will have to work on some pics tomorrow!


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

omg, D looks like he's got Droopy Boxer eyes in the first pic!!!

btw the little truck thing is awesome!!!!


----------



## Chevys And Pitties (Jul 24, 2011)

Just took these literally 5 minutes ago


----------



## Tyson2011 (Sep 1, 2011)

*San Antonio, Tx Tyson2011's APBT Tyson and Luke*

San Antonio, Tx Tyson2011's APBT Tyson and Luke










San Antonio, Tx Tyson2011's APBT Tyson and Luke


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

These are all great, I will get to work on this soon, keep the pics coming, thank you

*Everyone has exactly two weeks to post pics and I will have this taken down. As soon as I am done I willg et the calendar (s) together and post a link of where you can buy them and Dave can let me know where the proceeds go. So Hurry and get them in.*


----------



## I<3MyPitties (Sep 20, 2011)

Nick and Rogue, Greensboro, NC









Juliana and Gambit, Greensboro, NC









Juliana and Havoc, Greensboro, NC

all are APBT's


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)




----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Our kids aren't really little anymore. But here's our youngest. We're in FL
Ashlyn with Ecko.










I took more of both kids and Ecko in their Homecoming dresses but Dawn is still editing them.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

These are all awesome, thank you to all who have posted so far. Just remember this closes so I can get started in a few weeks.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm going to have to get some nice ones together of Sofie and the dogs. It will be one heck of a project. LOL


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Keira, APBT
with Jack, 3 
Cornelia, Georgia


















Keira, APBT
with Brianna, 6
Cornelia, GA


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

Here's one of Bradley and Justice


----------



## angelbaby (Feb 4, 2010)

Kira with Luna, Vancouver BC








Donovan with King


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

These are so awesome, it's gonna be hard for me to choose, lol, I may use them all. Thanks again everyone I will be putting these together or starting on them when I get back from Natioanls. So you all have until next weekend.


----------



## dwa (Oct 2, 2011)

Morgan and Slick Palo Pinto County Texas


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

How am I just seeing this thread. SOOOO much cuteness in thsi thread, thanks for posting everyone.

ALMOST makes me want to have a kid already 

Here is one, but it's not my dog. It's my good friend, he is a member here too "vlad".. The kid is his niece  I'll be meeting this dog for the first time next week when I travel to Colombia.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Awesome pics you two thanks for sharing. I can't wait to get started on this.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Just a reminder Sunday Oct. 9th is the LAST day for submissions. Get your entries in before then. Thank you to all who have participated so far.


----------



## Natawnie (Jan 7, 2011)

Natawnie's Gator Zone with his best bud.


----------



## Natawnie (Jan 7, 2011)

Natawnie's Gator Zone and his best bud. Florida









Natawnie's Alligator Alli and friend. Florida


----------



## cityofsin (Apr 29, 2011)

my girls with missy and cherry


----------



## cityofsin (Apr 29, 2011)

missy and elisa


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

Thread is now CLOSED! Thank you all for your submissions, gonna be hard to choose  I will have these done by the first part of Dec. Maybe sooner depening on school work.


----------

